# General Mandolin Topics > Jams, Workshops, Camps, Places To Meet Others >  Swannanoa Mando/Banjo Week

## Jon Hall

Who, in this forum, is going this year? I went last year and I'm going back this year. Not only was the music and instruction excellent, I also met my fiancé while jamming. I've signed up for courses with Emory Lester and Adam Tanner.

----------

Astro

----------


## Gary Alter

I'll be there, best week of the year!

----------


## Jonathan James

I'd like to attend some of the evening concerts, as I'm local.  Are non-campers able to do that?

----------


## Kevin Knippa

The Gathering sells tickets to the evening concerts to non-campers for $20. There is a link on the left side of page labeled "Public Concerts" at http://www.swangathering.com/.

----------


## Phil Goodson

I'll be there after missing last year.

----------


## JeffD

> I also met my fiancé while jamming.


Oh I bet there is a wonderful story there. Congratulations.

----------


## A-board

I'll be there as a first-timer. On my bucket list for a long time, I'm really looking forward to it. Had a really hard time choosing courses; I want 'em all!

----------


## Jon Hall

Thanks! You can bet your boots there's a wonderful story! As soon as I can sell my house, I'm moving from Texas to North Carolina.

----------

bernabe

----------


## Manfred Hacker

Jon, it was fun to meet you there last year. Can't compete with a fiancé though.  :Redface: 
Unfortunately, I most probably can't go this year. All the best. Manfred

----------


## Jon Hall

Thanks Manfred. I'm sorry you can't make it. I was looking forward to seeing you again. Jon

----------


## UsuallyPickin

I won't be at Swannanoa this year, maybe next year. The list of mandolin teachers is exceptional but I wasn't as excited by the fiddle staff in my preferred genre.

----------


## Gan Ainm

Alas work requirement disabled that week but as consolation I am going back to Celtic Week. (soon!). Since I am playing more of that in my new-ish location, that is fine- can work on my tenor banjo and flute/whistle chops a bit too. But will miss the musical diversity and folks at MB week.. including my old pal Gary. Hi Gary!

----------


## montana

Someday.

----------


## Gary Alter

Colin, sorry we're going to be there different weeks and won't get a chance to catch up, I'm sure Celtic Week will be great.

----------


## jmagill

Hi guys,

Mando & Banjo Week is right around the corner... We look forward to seeing you all there in a few weeks for our big 25th Anniversary pickin' party!

Cheers,
Jim

----------

Gary Alter

----------


## Jim Mullins

> Who, in this forum, is going this year? I went last year and I'm going back this year. Not only was the music and instruction excellent, I also met my fiancé while jamming. I've signed up for courses with Emory Lester and Adam Tanner.


I'll be there again, after missing last year. Looking forward to it!

Jim Mullins

----------

